# Complete list of all skyscrapers (150m+) in Far East and South-East Asia (Complete, T/O, U/C)



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*COUNTRIES*
-Brunei
-Cambodia
-Indonesia
-Japan
-Laos
-Malaysia
-Mongolia
-Myanmar
-North Korea
-Philippines
-Singapore
-South Korea
-Taiwan
-Thailand
-Vietnam

-*O/H are also accepted*.
-*I'll do a list for each country with pics of every building if possible*. (Like on this thread by *KlausDiggy*)
-*Prep are also accepted*.
-*I need your help to complete the list, so just say me about any updates on height, status changes etc and I will correct*.


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

do we have to? seriously?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes it's mandatory.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I find it good, that my idea find imitators.

The SkyscraperCity forum should be the most complete database for skyscrapers. :banana::banana::banana:

kay:


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*.:SOUTH KOREA:.*

*1. Lotte World Tower, 556m, 123 fl, U/C, 2016, Seoul*








------
*2. Busan Lotte Town, 510m, 107 fl, O/H, 2020, Busan*








------
*3. Haeundae Resort Tower, 478m, 101 fl, Prep, 2018, Busan*








------
*4. Cheongna City Infinity Tower, 450m, 25fl, Prep, 2016, Incheon*








------
*5. Solomon Tower, 408m, 108 fl, Prep, 2018, Busan*








------
*6. LCT Residential Tower A, 339m, 88 fl, Prep, 2018, Busan*








------
*7. Parc1 Tower A, 338m, 77 fl, O/H, 2018, Seoul*








------
*8. LCT Residential Tower B, 333m, 88 fl, Prep, 2018, Busan*








------
*9. Northeast Asia Trade Tower, 305m, 68 fl, Com, 2011, Incheon*
------
*10. Haeundae We've the Zenith Tower 1, 300m, 80 fl, Com, 2011, Busan*
------
*11. Haeundae I'Park Marina Tower 2, 292m, 72 fl, Com, 2011, Busan*
------
*12. Busan International Finance Center Landmar Tower, 289m, 63 fl, Com, 2014, Busan*
------
*13. Three Seoul International Finance Center, 284m, 55 fl, Com, 2012, Seoul*
------
*14. Haeundae We've the Zenith Tower 2, 282m, 75 fl, Com, 2011, Busan*
------
*15. Parc1 Tower B, 276m, 55 fl, O/H, 2018, Seoul*








------
*16. Haeundae We've the Zenith Tower 3, 270m, 70 fl, Com, 2011, Busan*
------
*17. Haeundae I'Park Marina Tower 1, 267m, 66 fl, Com, 2011, Busan*
------
*18. WBC the Palace Tower A, 265m, 71 fl, Com, 2011, Busan*
------
*19. WBC the Palace Tower B, 265m, 71 fl, Com, 2011, Busan*
------
*20. Tower Palace 3 Tower G, 264m, 69 fl, Com, 2003, Seoul*
------
*21. Mokdong Hyperion I Tower A, 256m, 69 fl, Com, 2003, Seoul*
------
*22. KLI 63 Building, 249m, 60 fl, Com, 1985m, Seoul*
------
*23. Dongtan Posco-Metapolis 101, 249m, 66 fl, Com, 2010, Hwaseong*
------
*24. Dongtan Posco-Metapolis 104, 247m, 66 fl, Com, 2010, Hwaseong*
------
*25. the W 101, 246m, 69 fl, Prep, 2018, Busan*
------
*26. the W 102, 246m, 69 fl, Prep, 2018, Busan*
------
*27. the W 103, 246m, 69 fl, Prep, 2018, Busan*
------
*28. the W 104, 246m, 69 fl, Prep, 2018, Busan*
------
*29. the Federation of Korean Industries Building, 244m, 50 fl, Com, 2013, Seoul*
------
*30. Mokdong Hyperion I Tower B, 239m, 63 fl, Com, 2003, Seoul*
------
*31. Jungdong Kumho Richensia Tower A, 238m, 66 fl, Com, 2011, Bucheon*
------
*32. Jungdong Kumho Richensia Tower B, 238m, 66 fl, Com, 2011, Bucheon*
------
*33. the First World Tower 1, 235m, 65 fl, Com, 2009, Incheon*
------
*34. the First World Tower 2, 235m, 64 fl, Com, 2009, Incheon*
------
*35. the First World Tower 3, 235m, 64 fl, Com, 2009, Incheon*
------
*36. the First World Tower 4, 235m, 64 fl, Com, 2009, Incheon*
------
*37. Tower Palace 1 Tower B, 234m, 66 fl, Com, 2002, Seoul*
------
*38. Tanhyun Doosan We've the Zenith 105, 230m, 59 fl, Com, 2013, Goyang*
------
*39. Trade Tower, 228m, 55 fl, Com, 1988, Seoul*
------
*40. Tanhyun Doosan We've the Zenith 104, 224m, 57 fl, Com, 2013, Goyang*
------
*41. Dongtan Posco-Metapolis 102, 224m, 60 fl, Com, 2010, Hwaseong*
------
*42. The # Centum Star Tower B, 220m, 60 fl, Com, 2008, Busan*
------
*43. Sungui Arena Park Tower 1, 220m, 47 fl, Prep, 2018, Incheon*
------
*44. Sungui Arena Park Tower 2, 220m, 50 fl, Prep, 2018, Incheon*
------
*45. Sungui Arena Park Tower 3, 220m, 52 fl, Prep, 2018, Incheon*
------
*46. Jeju Dream Tower A, 219m, 62 fl, Prep, 2018, Jeju*
------
*47. Metro City Phase 2 Tower 1, 217m, 63 fl, U/C, Masan*
------
*48. Tanhyun Doosan We've the Zenith 102, 215m, 54 fl, Com, 2013, Goyang*
------
*49. Tanhyun Doosan We've the Zenith 103, 215m, 54 fl, Com, 2013, Goyang*
------
*50. Tanhyun Doosan We've the Zenith 106, 215m, 54 fl, Com, 2013, Goyang*
------
*51. Asan SK Pentaport, 215m, 66, Com, 2011, Cheonan*
------
*52. Jeju Dream Tower B, 214m, 62 fl, Prep, 2018, Jeju*
------
*53. Tanhyun Doosan We've the Zenith 101, 212m, 53 fl, Com, 2013, Goyang*
------
*54. Tanhyun Doosan We've the Zenith 107, 212m, 53 fl, Com, 2013, Goyang*
------
*55. Centum Fiesta Tower B, 212m, 60 fl, Com, 2008, Busan*
------
*56. Artwin I, 210m, 60 fl, U/C, 2015, Incheon*
------
*57. Artwin II, 210m, 60 fl, U/C, 2015, Incheon*
------
*58. Tower Palace 1 Tower A, 209m, 59 fl, Com, 2002, Seoul*
------
*59. Tower Palace 1 Tower C, 209m, 59 fl, Com, 2002, Seoul*
------
*60. Seoul Forest e-Convenient World Tower 1, 207m, 51 fl, O/H, 2020, Seoul*
------
*61. Seoul Forest e-Convenient World Tower 2, 207m, 51 fl, O/H, 2020, Seoul*
------
*62. Metro City Phase 2 Tower 2, 206m, 61 fl, U/C, 2015, Masan*
------
*63. Tanhyun Doosan We've the Zenith 108, 206m, 51 fl, Com, 2013, Goyang*
------
*64. Daeduk Office Tower A, 205m, 51 fl, Prep, 2017, Incheon*
------
*65. Daeduk Office Tower B, 205m, 51 fl, Prep, 2017, Incheon*
------
*66. Cheongnyangri Station Redevelopment Project Tower 101, 205m, 59 fl, Prep, 2018, Seoul*
------
*67. Cheongnyangri Station Redevelopment Project Tower 102, 205m, 59 fl, Prep, 2018, Seoul*
------
*68. Gangnam Finance Center Star Tower, 204m, 45 fl, Com, 2000, Seoul*
------
*69. Samsung Raemian Gangdong Palace Office Tower, 203m, 45 fl, U/C, 2017, Seoul*
------
*70. Dongtan Posco-Metapolis 103, 203m, 55 fl, Com, 2011, Hwaseong*
------
*71. The Ocean Resort, 201m, 43 fl, O/H, 2019, Yeosu*
------
*72. Ichon Rex Tower A, 201m, 56 fl, T/O, 2015, Seoul*
------
*73. Mokdong Hyperion I Tower C, 201m, 54 fl, Com, 2003, Seoul*
------
*74. Taehwa-River Iaan Exodium Tower 1, 201m, 54 fl, Com, 2010, Ulsan*
------
*75. Taehwa-River Iaan Exodium Tower 2, 201m, 54 fl, Com, 2010, Ulsan*
------
*76. Busan International Finance Center Tower 2, 200m, 46 fl, T/O, 2015, Busan*
------
*77. Metro City Phase 2 Tower 3, 200m, 58 fl, U/C, 2015, Masan*
------
*78. Seomyeon Posco-the Central Star, 200m, 58 fl, Com, 2011, Busan*
------
*79. Centum Leadersmark, 200m, 46 fl, Com, 2008, Busan*
------
*80. Samsung Electronics HQ, 200m, 44 fl, Com, 2008, Seoul*
------
*81. Seoul Trimage I, 200m, 47 fl, U/C, 2017, Seoul*
------
*82. Seoul Trimage II, 200m, 47 fl, U/C, 2017, Seoul*
------
*83. Daewoo Haeundae Aratrium, 198m, 42 fl, Com, 2013, Busan*
------
*84. Conrad Hotel Seoul, 196m, 38 fl, Com, 2012, Seoul*
------
*85. Gundae Posco the Star City Tower A, 196m, 58 fl, Com, 2008, Seoul*
------
*86. The Sharp Star City Tower A, 196m, 56 fl, Com, 2008, Seoul*
------
*87. G-Well City Phase 2 Office Tower, 195m, 55 fl, Prep, 2018, Cheongju*
------
*88. Metro City Phase 2 Tower 4, 194m, 56 fl, U/C, 2015, Masan*
------
*89. Tower Palace 2 Tower E, 191m, 55 fl, Com, 2004, Seoul*
------
*90. Tower Palace 2 Tower F, 191m, 55 fl, Com, 2004, Seoul*
------
*91. Cheongna Posco the Lake Park 2801, 190m, 58 fl, Com, 2012, Incheon*
------
*92. Cheongna Exllu Tower 1, 190m, 55 fl, Com, 2012, Incheon*
------
*93. Cheongna Exllu Tower 2, 190m, 55 fl, Com, 2012, Incheon*
------
*94. Kyungdong Jade 103, 190m, 47 fl, Com, 2012, Busan*
------
*95. Sindorim Daeseong D-Cube City Office Tower, 190m, 43 fl, Com, 2011, Seoul*
------
*96. Songdo Posco Centroad Tower 1, 190m, 45 fl, Com, 2011, Incheon*
------
*97. Cheongna Daewoo Prugio Cluster Tower 1, 189m, 58 fl, Com, 2013, Incheon*
------
*98. Techno Mart 21, 189m, 39 fl, Com, 1998, Seoul*
------
*99. Centum Fiesta Tower C, 189m, 52 fl, Com, 2008, Busan*
------
*100. Metro City Phase 2 Tower 5, 188m, 55 fl, U/C, 2015, Masan*
------
*101. One Seoul International Finance Center, 186m, 32 fl, Com, 2011, Seoul*
------
*102. Sangbong Premier's Emco Tower 1, 185m, 47 fl, Com, 2014, Seoul*
------
*103. Songdo Posco E&C Center Tower 1, 185m, 39 fl, Com, 2010, Incheon*
------
*104. Songdo Posco E&C Center Tower 2, 185m, 39 fl, Com, 2010, Incheon*
------
*105. Centum Fiesta Tower A, 184m, 51 fl, Com, 2008, Busan*
------
*106. Parnas Tower, 183m, 38 fl, U/C, 2016, Seoul*
------
*107. Metro City Phase 2 Tower 6, 183m, 54 fl, U/C, 2015, Masan*
------
*108. Haeundae I'Park Marina Tower 3, 183m, 46 fl, Com, 2011, Busan*
------
*109. Sindorim Daeseong D-Cube Residential Tower 1, 183m, 51 fl, Com, 2011, Seoul*
------
*110. Sindorim Daeseong D-Cube Residential Tower 2, 183m, 51 fl, Com, 2011, Seoul*
------
*111. Mokdong Trapalace Tower A, 183m, 49 fl, Com, 2009, Seoul*
------
*112. Mokdong Trapalace Tower C, 183m, 48 fl, Com, 2009, Seoul*
------
*113. Ulsan Doosan We've the Zenith Tower A, 182m, 48 fl, Com, 2010, Ulsan*
------
*114. Ulsan Doosan We've the Zenith Tower B, 182m, 48 fl, Com, 2010, Ulsan*
------
*115. Sindorim Techno Mart, 182m, 40 fl, Com, 2008, Seoul*
------
*116. SK HUB Sky Tower 1, 182m, 49 fl, Com, 2006, Busan*
------
*117. SK HUB Sky Tower 2, 182m, 49 fl, Com, 2006, Busan*
------
*118. Seoul Trimage III, 182m, 36 fl, Com, 2017, Seoul*
------
*119. Seoul Trimage IV, 182m, 36 fl, Com, 2017, Seoul*
------
*120. Cheongna Posco the Lake Park 2802, 180m, 55 fl, Com, 2012, Incheon*
------
*121. Cheongna Posco the Lake Park 2803, 180m, 55 fl, Com, 2012, Incheon*
------
*122. Cheongna Posco the Lake Park 2804, 180m, 55 fl, Com, 2012, Incheon*
------
*123. Cheongnyangri Station Redevelopment Project Tower 104, 180m, 47 fl, Prep, 2017, Seoul*
------
*124. Cheongnyangri Station Redevelopment Project Tower 103, 180m, 45 fl, Prep, 2017, Seoul*
------
*125. Seogyo Xi West Valley Office Tower, 180m, 34 fl, Com, 2012, Seoul*
------
*126. Seogyo Xi West Valley Residential Tower 1, 180m, 39 fl, Com, 2011, Seoul*
------
*127. Seogyo Xi West Valley Residential Tower 2, 180m, 39 fl, Com, 2011, Seoul*
------
*128. Hakic Exllu Tower A, 180m, 53 fl, Com, 2010, Incheon*
------
*129. Yeonsu Daewoo Prugio Park View Tower A, 180m, 43 fl, Com, 2011, Incheon*
------
*130. Suseong We've the Zenith Tower 1, 178m, 54 fl, Com, 2009, Daegu*
------
*131. Suseong We've the Zenith Tower 2, 178m, 54 fl, Com, 2009, Daegu*
------
*132. Gundae Posco the Star City Tower B, 177m, 50 fl, Com, 2008, Seoul*
------
*133. AID Sea Colony 202, 177m, 53 fl, Com, 2014, Busan*
------
*134. AID Sea Colony 102, 177m, 53 fl, Com, 2013, Busan*
------
*135. Two Seoul International Finance Center, 176m, 29 fl, Com, 2012, Seoul*
------
*136. ASEM Tower, 176m, 42 fl, Com, 1999, Seoul*
------
*137. Samsung Raemian Gangdong Palace Residential Tower I, 175m, 45 fl, U/C, 2017, Seoul*
------
*138. Samsung Raemian Gangdong Palace Residential Tower II, 175m, 45 fl, U/C, 2017, Seoul*
------
*139. Samsung Raemian Gangdong Palace Residential Tower III, 175m, 45 fl, U/C, 2017, Seoul*
------
*140. Songdo Central Park Prugio Tower I, 175m, 46 fl, U/C, 2015, Incheon*
------
*141. Songdo Central Park Prugio Tower II, 175m, 46 fl, U/C, 2015, Incheon*
------
*142. Songdo Central Park Prugio Tower III, 175m, 46 fl, U/C, 2015, Incheon*
------
*143. Hanhwa Eco Metro Dream World Phase 3 Tower A, 175m, 51 fl, O/H, 2018, Incheon*
------
*144. Hanhwa Eco Metro Dream World Phase 3 Tower C, 175m, 51 fl, O/H, 2018, Incheon*
------
*145. Suseong SK Leader's View Tower 1, 175m, 57 fl, Com, 2010, Daegu*
------
*146. Acro Tower 1, 175m, 37 fl, Com, 2007, Anyang*
------
*147. Acro Tower 2, 175m, 37 fl, Com, 2007, Anyang*
------
*148. Boramae Chereville, 174m, 49 fl, Com, 2002, Seoul*
------
*149. Doosan Tower, 173m, 34 fl, Com, 1999, Seoul*
------
*150. LG Gangnam Tower, 173m, 38 fl, Com, 1998, Seoul*
------
*151. Lotte Hotel Busan, 173m, 43 fl, Com, 1995, Busan*
------
*152. The Sharp Star City Tower C, 173m, 50 fl, Com, 2006, Seoul*
------
*153. Kookmin Bank HQ, 172m, 39 fl, O/H, 2018, Seoul*
------
*154. Cheongna Lotte Castle Premium Town Tower 1, 170m, 50 fl, Com, 2012, Incheon*
------
*155. Kumgang Exllu Tower 105, 170m, 50 fl, Com, 2012, Daejeon*
------
*156. Kumgang Exllu Tower 106, 170m, 50 fl, Com, 2012, Daejeon*
------
*157. Kumgang Exllu Tower 107, 170m, 50 fl, Com, 2012, Daejeon*
------
*158. Kumgang Exllu Tower 108, 170m, 50 fl, Com, 2012, Daejeon*
------
*159. Jangseong Doosan We've the Zenith Tower 1, 170m, 48 fl, Com, 2010, Pohang*
------
*160. Jangseong Doosan We've the Zenith Tower 2, 170m, 48 fl, Com, 2010, Pohang*
------
*161. Jangseong Doosan We've the Zenith Tower 3, 170m, 48 fl, Com, 2010, Pohang*
------
*162. Jangseong Doosan We've the Zenith Tower 4, 170m, 48 fl, Com, 2010, Pohang*
------
*163. Jangseong Doosan We've the Zenith Tower 5, 170m, 48 fl, Com, 2010, Pohang*
------
*164. Suseong SK Leader's View Tower B, 170m, 56 fl, Com, 2010, Daegu*
------
*165. Haeundae Iaan Exordium 101, 170m, 45 fl, Com, 2009, Busan*
------
*166. Majestower Beomil 101, 170m, 40 fl, Com, 2009, Busan*
------
*167. Majestower Beomil 102, 170m, 40 fl, Com, 2009, Busan*
------
*168. The # Centum Star A, 170m, 51 fl, Com, 2008, Busan*
------
*169. Galleria Forêt Tower 1, 170m, 45 fl, Com, 2011, Seoul*
------
*170. Galleria Forêt Tower 2, 170m, 45 fl, Com, 2011, Seoul*
------
*171. Songdo Posco-Central Park 2 Tower 1, 170m, 49 fl, Com, 2011, Incheon*
------
*172. Songdo Posco-Central Park 2 Tower 2, 170m, 49 fl, Com, 2011, Incheon*
------
*173. Songdo Posco-Central Park 2 Tower 3, 170m, 49 fl, Com, 2011, Incheon*
------
*174. Songdo Posco-Central Park 1 Tower 1, 170m, 47 fl, Com, 2010, Incheon*
------
*175. Songdo Posco-Central Park 1 Tower 2, 170m, 47 fl, Com, 2010, Incheon*
------
*176. Songdo Posco-Central Park 1 Tower 3, 170m, 47 fl, Com, 2010, Incheon*
------
*177. Suseong We've the Zenith Tower 3, 169m, 50 fl, Com, 2009, Daegu*
------
*178. Suseong We've the Zenith Tower 4, 168m, 50 fl, Com, 2009, Daegu*
------
*179. Hyundai 41 Tower, 168m, 41 fl, Com, 2001, Seoul*
------
*180. Academy Suite, 167m, 51 fl, Com, 2004, Seoul*
------
*181. SBS Broadcasting Center, 167m, 24 fl, Com, 2003, Seoul*
------
*182. Ichon Rex Tower B, 166m, 42 fl, T/O, 2015, Seoul*
------
*183. Hanhwa Eco Metro Dream World Phase 3 Tower B, 166m, 46 fl, T/O, 2014, Incheon*
------
*184. Cheongna Daewoo Prugio Cluster Tower 2, 165m, 50 fl, Com, 2013, Incheon*
------
*185. Hakic Exllu Tower B, 165m, 46 fl, Com, 2012, Incheon*
------
*186. S-Trenue, 165m, 36 fl, Com, 2009, Seoul*
------
*187. AID Sea Colony Tower 104, 165m, 49 fl, Com, 2013, Busan*
------
*188. Tower Palace 1 Tower D, 164m, 42 fl, Com, 2002, Seoul*
------
*189. Daerim Acrovill Tower 1, 163m, 46 fl, Com, 1999, Seoul*
------
*190. Daerim Acrovill Tower 2, 163m, 46 fl, Com, 1999, Seoul*
------
*191. Mokdong Trapalace Tower B, 163m, 42 fl, Com, 2009, Seoul*
------
*192. The City 7 Xi Tower 1, 163m, 43 fl, Com, 2008, Changwon*
------
*193. The City 7 Xi Tower 2, 163m, 43 fl, Com, 2008, Changwon*
------
*194. Hyundai Superville Tower D, 162m, 46 fl, Com, 2003, Seoul*
------
*195. Illio House Tower I, 161m, 40 fl, Prep, 2017, Seoul*
------
*196. Illio House Tower II, 161m, 40 fl, Prep, 2017, Seoul*
------
*197. SK Building, 160m, 38 fl, Com, 2000, Seoul*
------
*198. Seoul Forest the # by POSCO 1, 160m, 42 fl, Com, 2014, Seoul*
------
*199. Seoul Forest the # by POSCO 2, 160m, 42 fl, Com, 2014, Seoul*
------
*200. Seoul Forest the # by POSCO 3, 160m, 42 fl, Com, 2014, Seoul*
------
*201. Cheongna Daewoo Prugio Cluster Tower 3, 160m, 43 fl, Com, 2013, Busan*
------
*202. Kumgang Exllu Tower 102, 160m, 50 fl, Com, 2012, Daejeon*
------
*203. Kumgang Exllu Tower 103, 160m, 50 fl, Com, 2012, Daejeon*
------
*204. Kumgang Exllu Tower 110, 160m, 50 fl, Com, 2012, Daejeon*
------
*205. Kumgang Exllu Tower 111, 160m, 50 fl, Com, 2012, Daejeon*
------
*206. Yonghyun Exllu Tower A, 160m, 51 fl, Com, 2012, Incheon*
------
*207. Majestower Beomil 103, 160m, 36 fl, Com, 2009, Busan *
------
*208. Mokdong Trapalace Tower D, 160m, 41 fl, Com, 2009, Seoul*
------
*209. AID Sea Colony Tower 201, 159, 47 fl, Com, 2014, Busan*
------
*210. Sangbong Premier's Emco Tower 2, 159m, 43 fl, Com, 2014, Seoul*
------
*211. Sangbong Premier's Emco Tower 3, 159m, 43 fl, Com, 2014, Seoul*
------
*212. I-Park Tower 103, 159m, 46 fl, Com, 2004, Seoul*
------
*213. Picity Tower 1, 158m, 35 fl, Prep, 2018, Seoul*
------
*214. Picity Tower 2, 158m, 35 fl, Prep, 2018, Seoul*
------
*215. Picity Tower 3, 158m, 35 fl, Prep, 2018, Seoul*
------
*216. The Sharp Centum Park 102, 158m, 51 fl, Com, 2005, Busan*
------
*217. The Sharp Centum Park 104, 158m, 51 fl, Com, 2005, Busan*
------
*218. The Sharp Centum Park 106, 158m, 51 fl, Com, 2005, Busan*
------
*219. The Sharp Centum Park 107, 158m, 51 fl, Com, 2005, Busan*
------
*220. The Sharp Centum Park 108, 158m, 51 fl, Com, 2005, Busan*
------
*221. The Sharp Centum Park 110, 158m, 51 fl, Com, 2005, Busan*
------
*222. The Sharp Centum Park 112, 158m, 51 fl, Com, 2005, Busan*
------
*223. The Sharp Centum Park 113, 158m, 51 fl, Com, 2005, Busan*
------
*224. The Sharp Centum Park 114, 158m, 51 fl, Com, 2005, Busan*
------
*225. I-Park Tower 101, 156m, 45 fl, Com, 2004, Seoul*
------
*226. Yongsan Prugio Summit Office Tower, 155m, 38 fl, U/C, 2017, Seoul*
------
*227. Hotel Lamuette, 155m, 42 fl, T/O, 2014, Busan*
------
*228. Cheongna Daewoo Prugio Cluster Tower 4, 155m, 48 fl, Com, 2013, Incheon*
------
*229. Cheongna Exllu Tower 3, 155m, 45 fl, Com, 2012, Incheon*
------
*230. Songdo International Business Square, 155m, 35 fl, Com, 2011, Incheon*
------
*231. Hanhwa Eco Metro Dream World Phase 2 Block 3, 155m, 48 fl, Com, 2010, Incheon *
------
*232. Worldmark Westend 2, 155m, 45 fl, Com, 2010, Daegu*
------
*233. The Sharp Star City Tower D, 155m, 45 fl, Com, 2006, Seoul*
------
*234. Brownstone Seoul 101, 155m, 39 fl, Com, 2005, Seoul*
------
*235. Seocho Chereville I, 155m, 42 fl, Com, 2004, Seoul *
------
*236. Seocho Chereville II, 155m, 42 fl, Com, 2004, Seoul*
------
*237. Sangbong Sante le Ciel Tower East, 155m, 41 fl, Com, 2009, Seoul*
------
*238. Sangbong Sante le Ciel Tower West, 155m, 41 fl, Com, 2009, Seoul*
------
*239. Suseong We've the Zenith Tower 5, 154m, 45 fl, Com, 2009, Daegu*
------
*240. Suseong We've the Zenith Tower 6, 154m, 45 fl, Com, 2009, Daegu*
------
*241. Hyundai Marine & Fire Insurance HQ, 154m, 20 fl, Com, 2000, Ulsan*
------
*242. AID Sea Colony Tower 105, 153m, 45 fl, Com, 2003, Busan*
------
*243. The Sharp Centum Park 202, 153m, 50 fl, Com, 2005, Busan*
------
*244. The Sharp Centum Park 204, 153m, 50 fl, Com, 2005, Busan*
------
*245. The Sharp Centum Park 206, 153m, 50 fl, Com, 2005, Busan*
------
*246. AID Sea Colony Tower 204, 153m, 46 fl, Com, 2014, Busan*
------
*247. AID Sea Colony Tower 103, 153m, 45 fl, Com, 2013, Busan*
------
*248. Dongtan Paragon Phase 1 Tower 1, 152m, 44 fl, Com, 2011, Hwaseong*
------
*249. Daewang Corporate HQ, 152m, 35 fl, O/H, 2018, Seoul*
------
*250. Suseong SK Leader's View Tower C, 152m, 43 fl, Com, 2010, Daegu*
------
*251. Suseong SK Leader's View Tower D, 152m, 43 fl, Com, 2010, Daegu*
------
*252. Worldmark Westend Tower 1, 152m, 45 fl, Com, 2010, Daegu*
------
*253. Yeouido Richensia Tower 1, 151m, 40 fl, Com, 2004, Seoul*
------
*254. Dongbu Finance Building, 151m, 35 fl, Com, 2001, Seoul*
------
*255. Yongsan Prugio Summit Residential Tower, 150m, 39 fl, U/C, 2017, Seoul*
------
*256. Yongsan Raemian Twin Tower 1, 150m, 40 fl, U/C, 2017, Seoul*
------
*257. Yongsan Raemian Twin Tower 2, 150m, 40 fl, U/C, 2017, Seoul*
------
*258. KCC Welltz Tower A, 150m, 39 fl, U/C, 2015, Seoul*
------
*259. KCC Welltz Tower B, 150m, 39 fl, U/C, 2015, Seoul *
------
*260. Ichon Rex Tower C, 150m, 36 fl, T/O, 2015, Seoul*
------
*261. Sindonga Familie Residential Tower A, 150m, 41 fl, U/C, 2015, Seoul*
------
*262. Sindonga Familie Residential Tower B, 150m, 41 fl, U/C, 2015, Seoul*
------
*263. Haeundae Hyuplus A, 150m, 42 fl, T/O, 2014, Busan*
------
*264. Haeundae Hyuplus B, 150m, 42 fl, T/O, 2014, Busan*
------
*265. InterContinental Hotel at Parc1, 150m, 30 fl, O/H, 2017, Seoul*
------
*266. Royal Duke Vista 48 Tower 1, 150m, 48 fl, T/O, 2014, Busan*
------
*267. Royal Duke Vista 48 Tower 2, 150m, 48 fl, T/O, 2014, Busan*
------
*268. Royal Duke Vista 48 Tower 3, 150m, 48 fl, T/O, 2014, Busan*
------
*269. Royal Duke Vista 48 Tower 4, 150m, 48 fl, T/O, 2014, Busan*
------
*270. Songdo International Plaza 1, 150m, 36 fl, Prep, 2018, Incheon*
------
*271. Songdo International Plaza 2, 150m, 36 fl, Prep, 2018, Incheon*
------
*272. Songdo International Plaza 3, 150m, 36 fl, Prep, 2018, Incheon*
------
*273. Ssangyong Yongsan Platinum Tower 1, 150m, 30 fl, T/O, 2014, Seoul*
------
*274. Ssangyong Yongsan Platinum Tower 2, 150m, 30 fl, T/O, 2014, Seoul*
------
*275. Jamsil Hyanggun Twin Tower A, 150m, 30 fl, Com, 2014, Seoul*
------
*276. Jamsil Hyanggun Twin Tower B, 150m, 30 fl, Com, 2014, Seoul*
------
*277. Centreville Asterium Office Tower, 150m, 35 fl, Com, 2013, Seoul*
------
*278. Centreville Asterium Residential Tower 1, 150m, 35 fl, Com, 2013, Seoul *
------
*279. Centreville Asterium Residential Tower 2, 150m, 35 fl, Com, 2013, Seoul*
------
*280. Delightz Hotel, 150m, 36 fl, Prep, 2018, Pohang*
------
*281. Jamsil Prugio Worldmark Tower 1, 150m, 39 fl, Com, 2013, Seoul*
------
*282. Jamsil Prugio Worldmark Tower 2, 150m, 39 fl, Com, 2013, Seoul*
------
*283. Namsan Trapalace Office Tower, 150m, 28 fl, Com, 2013, Seoul*
------
*284. Namsan Trapalace Residential Tower, 150m, 37 fl, Com, 2013, Seoul*
------
*285. Songdo Global Campus Daewoo Prugio 105, 150m, 45 fl, Com, 2013, Incheon*
------
*286. Songdo Global Campus Daewoo Prugio 106, 150m, 45 fl, Com, 2013, Incheon*
------
*287. Cheongna Lotte Castle Premium Town Tower 2, 150m, 47 fl, Com, 2013, Incheon*
------
*288. Cheongna Lotte Castle Premium Town Tower 3, 150m, 47 fl, Com, 2013, Incheon*
------
*289. Cheongna Lotte Castle Premium Town Tower 4, 150m, 47 fl, Com, 2013, Incheon*
------
*290. Park Hyatt Busan, 150m, 34 fl, Com, 2012, Busan*
------
*291. Taehwa-River Exllu Tower A, 150m, 43 fl, Com, 2011, Ulsan*
------
*292. Taehwa-River Exllu Tower B, 150m, 43 fl, Com, 2011, Ulsan*
------
*293. Wolgok New City Tower 1, 150m, 36 fl, Com, 2011, Seoul*
------
*294. Yeonsu Daewoo Prugio Park View Tower B, 150m, 40 fl, Com, 2011, Incheon*
------
*295. Yeonsu Daewoo Prugio Park View Tower C, 150m, 40 fl, Com, 2011, Incheon*
------
*296. Hawolgok Starclass Tower A, 150m, 41 fl, Com, 2010, Seoul*
------
*297. Hawolgok Starclass Tower B, 150m, 41 fl, Com, 2010, Seoul*
------
*298. Jangseong Doosan We've the Zenith Tower 6, 150m, 48 fl, Com, 2010, Pohang*
------
*299. Jangseong Doosan We've the Zenith Tower 7, 150m, 48 fl, Com, 2010, Pohang*
------
*300. Jangseong Doosan We've the Zenith Tower 8, 150m, 48 fl, Com, 2010, Pohang*
------
*301. Jangseong Doosan We've the Zenith Tower 9, 150m, 48 fl, Com, 2010, Pohang*
------
*302. Songdo Xi Harbour View Tower A, 150m, 41 fl, Com, 2010, Incheon*
------
*303. Songdo Xi Harbour View Tower B, 150m, 41 fl, Com, 2010, Incheon*
------
*304. Korail HQ Tower 1, 150m, 28 fl, Com, 2009, Daejeon*
------
*305. Korail HQ Tower 2, 150m, 28 fl, Com, 2009, Daejeon*
------
*306. Samsung Distribution HQ, 150m, 34 fl, Com, 2007, Seoul*
------
*307. Samsung Life Insurance HQ, 150m, 32 fl, Com, 2007, Seoul*
------
*308. Dongyang Group HQ, 150m, 41 fl, Com, 2003, Seoul*
------
*309. Songdo KAV Town Tower 1, 150m, 45 fl, Prep, 2018, Incheon*
------
*310. Songdo KAV Town Tower 2, 150m, 45 fl, Prep, 2018, Incheon*
------
*311. Songdo KAV Town Tower 3, 150m, 45 fl, Prep, 2018, Incheon*
------
*312. Songdo KAV Town Tower 4, 150m, 45 fl, Prep, 2018, Incheon*
------
*313. Songdo KAV Town Tower 5, 150m, 45 fl, Prep, 2018, Incheon*
------
*314. Yongsan Accor-Ambassador Hotel, 150m, 39 fl, Prep, 2017, Seoul*
------
*315. Galleria Palace Tower A, 150m, 46 fl, Com, 2005, Seoul*
------
*316. Galleria Palace Tower B, 150m, 46 fl, Com, 2005, Seoul*
------
*317. Galleria Palace Tower C, 150m, 46 fl, Com, 2005, Seoul*


----------



## Yuree (May 31, 2012)

Very nice thread :yes:


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

Brunei:

None. Tallest building is 120m.

Now Seoul_Korea and I have done a country each :lol:


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*.:CAMBODIA:.

1. Golden Tower 42 Tower 1, 192m, 42 fl, O/H, 2017, Phnom Penh (not sure if it will be ever finished)*
------
*2. Golden Tower 42 Tower 2, 192m, 42 fl, O/H, 2017, Phnom Penh (not sure if it will be ever finished)*
------
*3. Vattanak Bank HQ, 187m, 38 fl, Com, 2014, Phnom Penh*


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

KøbenhavnK said:


> Brunei:
> 
> None. Tallest building is 120m.
> 
> Now South_Korea and I have done a country each :lol:


what I know in brunei the building can't taller than Sultan Omar Ali Saifuddien Mosque (52m) :yes:


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

^^
http://www.emporis.com/building/ministryoffinancebuilding-bandarseribegawan-brunei


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

KøbenhavnK said:


> ^^
> http://www.emporis.com/building/ministryoffinancebuilding-bandarseribegawan-brunei


maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

@Seoul_Korea
Why did you invent Daehanminguk and keep two profiles?
Whenever you post something Daehanminguk follows up liking it and posting support for your post.
Daehanminguk follows you around on SSC and is never more than two minutes behind you. If you are not the same person, doesn't that make you paranoid?


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Whaaat?! I don't know who is 'Daehanminguk'! I don't follow him/her, I'm not his/her friend, I'm nothing to him/her... I really don't know him/her... I'm not paranoid... Why you think I creat a fake account to support myself? Hahah that's really weird


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*UPDATE*

Pictures added:
-Lotte World Tower, 556m, Seoul
-Busan Lotte Town, 510m, Busan
-Haeundae Resort Tower, 478m, Busan
-Cheongna City Infinity Tower, 450m, Incheon
-Solomon Tower, 408m, Busan
-LCT Residential Tower 1, 339m, Busan
-Parc1 Tower A, 338m, Seoul
-LCT Residential Tower 2, 333m, Busan
-Parc1 Tower B, 276m, Seoul


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I see you excluded China in your list, that is a really wise choice :lol:


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

KillerZavatar said:


> I see you excluded China in your list, that is a really wise choice :lol:


It's really hard to complete a list of all skyscrapers in a little country like South Korea, Malaysia or Singapore, I can't really imagine in China... So I excluded.
It's just impossible to complete a list of all China's +150m skyscrapers :lol: it'd be a really long list


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

@ Seoul_Korea: Didn't you notice and find it weird though? You must have when I did...

Keep up the good work, there is a long way to go


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

^^ yep, really ^^

*UPDATE*

Building added: 
-Centum Fiesta Tower B, 212m, Busan
-Centum Fiesta Tower C, 189m, Busan
-Centum Fiesta Tower A, 184m, Busan


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

japan will take long. i'll do it tomorrow if i have the time.


----------



## Daehanminguk (Dec 23, 2013)

KøbenhavnK said:


> @Seoul_Korea
> Why did you invent Daehanminguk and keep two profiles?
> Whenever you post something Daehanminguk follows up liking it and posting support for your post.
> Daehanminguk follows you around on SSC and is never more than two minutes behind you. If you are not the same person, doesn't that make you paranoid?


^^ I'm a different person... I'm Kim Deokseo and I live in Ulsan... I see no connections with @Seoul_Korea


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

^^
My apologies to you Kim and to Seoul_Korea.


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

i can't do japan today after all - my whole network is down and repairs will take till tomorrow. now you can either wait till tomorrow or the day after or do it yourself  sorry guys!


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm having lots of problems to upload the pics cause of the last (f***ing) update of my iPad, so I'm waiting for the next update to upload the pics... Now I'm just completing the lists with the name, height and floors of skyscrapers, then I'll post the pics  sorry


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*.:NORTH KOREA:.

1. Ryugyong Hotel, 330m, 105 fl, T/O, 2015, Pyongyang*
------
*2. Kimchaek University Residential Tower 1, 166m, 45 fl, T/O, 2014, Pyongyang*
------
*3. Kimchaek University Residential Tower 2, 166m, 45 fl, T/O, 2014, Pyongyang*
------
*4. Mansudae 1, 156m, 45 fl, Com, 2012, Pyongyang*
------
*5. Mansudae 2, 156m, 45 fl, Com, 2012, Pyongyang*
------
*6. Yanggakdo Hotel, 150m, 47 fl, Com, 1995, Pyongyang*
-------
*7. Wonsan Apartments Building, 150m, 39 fl, Com, 1998, Wonsan*


----------



## Daehanminguk (Dec 23, 2013)

KøbenhavnK said:


> ^^
> My apologies to you Kim and to Seoul_Korea.


Don't worry, you're welcome ^^


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

my network is online again so I'll start right now  - i'll add the pictures later because it would take way too long to do all this in one go. btw skyscraper list so no freestanding-structures, right? 

i won't be done today though because i have an appointment later but tomorrow is holiday so i should get it finished till the evening.


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

*Japan*

*1. Abeno Harukas, 300m, 60fl, Com, 2014, Osaka
*------
*2*. *Yokohama Landmark Tower, 296m, 73fl, Com, 1993, Yokohama
*------
*3. Rinku Gate Tower, 256m, 56fl, Com, 1996, Izumisano*
------
*4. Osaka Sakishima Building, 256m, 55fl, Com, 1995, Osaka*
------
*5. Toranomon Hills, 256, 52fl, Com, 2014, Tokyo
*------
*6. Tokyo Midtown Tower, 248m, 54fl, Com, 2007, Tokyo
*------
*7. Midland Square, 247m, 47fl, Com, 2006, Nagoya
*------
*8. JR Central Office Tower, 245m, 51fl, Com, 2000, Nagoya
*------
*9. Tokyo City Hall Tower I, 243m, 48fl, Com, 1991, Tokyo
*------
*10. NTT DoCoMo Yoyogi Biru, 240m, 27fl, Com, 2000, Tokyo
*------
*11. Sunshine 60, 240m, 60fl, Com, 1978, Tokyo
*------
*12. Roppongi Hills Mori Tower,* *238m, 54fl, Com, 2003, Tokyo
*------
*13. Shinjuku Park Tower, 235m, 52fl, Com, 1994, Tokyo
*------
*14. Tokyo Opera City Tower, 234m, 54fl, Com, 1997, Tokyo
*------
*15. Roppongi 3-chome East District Redevelopment, 230m, 40fl, U/C, 2016, Tokyo
*------
*16. Shibuya Station East Tower, 228m, 46fl, U/C, 2020, Tokyo*
------
*17. JR Central Hotel Tower, 226m, 53fl, Com, 1999, Tokyo
*------
*18. Shinjuku Mitsui Building, 225m, 55fl, Com, 1974, Tokyo
*------
*19. Shinjuku Center Building, 223m, 54fl, Com, 1979, Tokyo*
------
*20. St. Luke's Tower, 221m, 51fl, Com, 1994, Tokyo*
------
*21. JR Gate Tower, 220m, 46fl, U/C, 2017, Nagoya
**------
22. Izumi Garden Tower, 216m, 45fl, Com, 2002, Tokyo*
------
*23. Shiodome City Center, 216m, 43fl, Com, 2003, Tokyo
*------
*24. Dentsu Building, 213m, 48fl, Com, 2002, Tokyo
*------
*25. Act Tower, 213m, 45fl, Com, 1994, Hamamatsu
*------
*26. Shinjuku Sumitomo Building, 210m, 52fl, Com, 1974, Tokyo
*------
*27. Shinjuku Nomura Building, 209m, 53fl, Com, 1978, Tokyo
*------
*28. The Kitahama, 209m, 54fl, Com, 2009, Osaka*
------
*29. **The Park House Nishishinjuku Tower 60, 209m, 60fl, U/C, 2017, Tokyo*
------
*30. Ark Hills Sengokuyama Mori Tower, 207m, 48fl, Com, 2012, Tokyo
*------
*31. GranTokyo South Tower, 205m, 42fl, Com, 2007, Tokyo
*------
*32. GranTokyo North Tower, 205m, 43fl, Com, 2007, Tokyo
*------
*33. Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower, 204m, 50fl, Com, 2008, Tokyo
*------
*34. Park City Musashi-Kosugi Tower D, 204, 59fl, Com, 2009, Kawasaki
**------
35. **Akasaka 1-Chome Redevelopment, 201m, 37fl, U/C, 2017, Tokyo
**------
36. X-Tower Osaka Bay, 200m, 54fl, Com, 2006, Osaka
**------
37. ORC 200, 200m, 51fl, Com, 1993, Osaka
**------
38. JP Tower, 200m, 38fl, Com, 2012, Tokyo
**------
39. **Yomiuri Newspaper Tokyo Head Office Building, 200m, 33fl, Com, 2013, Tokyo
**------*
*40. Sompo Japan Building, 200m, 43fl, Com, 1976, Tokyo
**------
41. Otemachi Tower, 200m, 38fl, Com, 2014, Tokyo
**------
42. **Nakanoshima Festival Tower West, 199m, 42fl, U/C, 2017, Osaka
**------
43. Nakanoshima Festival Tower East, 199m, 39fl, **Com, 2012, Osaka
**------
44. Shin-Marunouchi Building, 198m, 38fl, Com, 2007, Tokyo
**------
45. Jp Tower Nagoya, 196m, 40fl, U/C, 2015, Nagoya
**------
46. Sumitomo Fudosan Shinjuku Grand Tower, 195m, 40fl, Com, 2011, Tokyo
**------
47. Kepco Headquarters, 195m, 41fl, Com, 2004, Osaka
**------
48. Harumi Island Triton Square Tower X, 195m, 44fl, Com, 2001, Tokyo
**------
49. Nihonbashi Mitsui Tower, 195m, 39fl, Com, 2005, Tokyo
**------
50. Sanno Park Tower, 194m, 44fl, Com, 2000, Tokyo
**------
51. Sea Tower, 194m, 58fl, Com, 2008, Tokyo
**------
52. Mid Tower, 194m, 58fl, Com, 2008, Tokyo
**------
53. **City Tower Hiroshima, 193m, 52fl, U/C, 2016, Hiroshima
**------
54. Kachidoki View Tower, 193m, 55fl, Com, 2010, Tokyo
**------
55. Nittele Tower, 193m, 32fl, Com, 2003, Tokyo
**------
56. New Hibiya Project, 192m, 35fl, U/C, 2018, Tokyo
**------
57. Tomihisa Cross, 192m, 55fl, U/C, 2015, Tokyo
**------
58. Acty Shiodome, 190m, 56fl, U/C, 2010, Tokyo
**------
59. City Tower Kobe Sannomiya, 190m, 54fl, Com, 2013, Kobe
**------
60. Herbis Osaka, 190m, 40fl, Com, 1997, Osaka
**------
61. The Sanctus Tower, 190m, 53fl, U/C, 2015, Osaka
**------
62. City Tower Musashi-Kosugi, 190m, 53fl, U/C, 2016, Kawasaki*
*------
63. Owl Tower, 189m, 52fl, Com, 2011, Tokyo
**------
64. Shinjuku I-Land Tower, 189m, 44fl, Com, 1995, Tokyo
**------
65. Brillia Tower Ikebukuro, 189m, 49fl, T/O, 2015, Tokyo
**------
66. Capital Gate Place, 187m, 53fl, U/C, 2015, Tokyo
**------
67. Umeda Hankyu Building, 187m, 41fl, Com, 2011, Osaka
**------
68. Atago Green Hills Mori Tower, 187m, 42fl, Com, 2001, Tokyo
**------
69. Elsa Tower 55, 186m, 55fl, Com, 1998, Kawaguchi
**------
70. Shinjuku Oak Tower, 184m, 38fl, Com, 2002, Tokyo
**------
71. Cerluean Tower, 184m, 41fl, Com, 2001, Tokyo
**------
72. Shibuya Hikarie, 183m, 34fl, Com, 2012, Tokyo
**------
73. Makuhari Prince Hotel, 183m, 49fl, Com, 1995, Chiba
**------
74. NEC Supertower, 180m, 44fl, Com, 1990, Tokyo
**------
75. **Tokyo Nihonbashi Tower, 180m, 35fl, T/O, 2015, Tokyo
**------
76. Nihonbashi 2-Chome Redevelopment Block C, 180m, 31fl, U/C, 2018, Tokyo
**------
77. Century Park Tower, 180m, 54fl, Com, 1999, Tokyo
**------
78. Nagoya Lucent Tower, 180m, 40fl, Com, 2007, Nagoya
**------
79. JA Building, 180m, 38fl, Com, 2009, Tokyo
**------
80. Kioicho Project, 180m, 36fl, U/C, 2016, Tokyo
**------
81. Sendai Trust Tower, 180m, 37fl, Com, 2010, Sendai
**------
82. Park City Toyosu Building A, 180m, 52fl, Com, 2008, Tokyo
**------
83. Grand Front Osaka Tower A, 180m, 38fl, Com, 2013, Osaka
**------
84. Akasaka Biz Tower, 179m, 39fl, Com, 2008, Tokyo
**------
85. Sumitomo Fudosan Mita Twin Building, 179m, 43fl, Com, 2006, Tokyo
**------
86. Marunouchi Building, 179m, 37fl, Com, 2002, Tokyo
**------
87. Kachidoki The Tower, 179m, 53fl, U/C, 2016, Tokyo
**------
88. Chuo-ku Harumi 2-Chome Plan, 178m, 48fl, U/C, 2017, Tokyo
**------
89. W-Comfort Towers EAST, 178m, 54fl, Com, 2004, Tokyo
**------
90. Marunouchi Trust Tower, 178m, 37fl, Com, 2008, Tokyo
**------
91. Keio Plaza North Building, 178m, 47fl, Com, 1971, Tokyo
**------
92. City Tower Nishi-Umeda, 177m, 50fl, Com, 2007, Osaka
**------
93. Deux Tours Canal&Spa West, 177m, 52fl, U/C, 2015, Tokyo
**------
94. Deux Tours Canal&Spa East, 177m, 52fl, U/C, 2015, Tokyo
**------
95. The Tower Osaka, 177m, 50fl, Com, 2008, Osaka
**------
96. Otemachi Financial City South Tower, 177m, 35fl, Com, 2012, Tokyo
**------
97. OAP Tower, 176m, 39fl, Com, 1996, Osaka
**------
98. Kasumigaseki Common Gate, 176m, 38fl, Com, 2007, Tokyo
**------
99. Grand Front Osaka Tower B, 175m, 38fl, Com, 2013, Osaka
**------
100. Proud Tower Shinonome Canal Court, 175m, 52fl, Com, 2012, Tokyo
**------
101. The Parkhouse Harumi Towers Tiaro Residence, 175m, 49fl, U/C, 2015, Tokyo
**------
102. Harumi Island Triton Square Tower Y, 175m, 39fl, Com, 2001, Tokyo
**------
103. Breezé Tower, 175m, 34fl, Com, 2008, Osaka
**------
104. Dai Nagoya Building, 175m, 34fl, U/C, 2015, Nagoya
**------
105. Grand Front Osaka Owners Tower, 174m, 48fl, Com, 2013, Osaka
**------
106. Tokyo Shiodome Building, 174m, 37fl, Com, 2005, Tokyo
**------
107. Umeda Sky Building, 173m, 40fl, Com, 1993, Osaka
**------
108. JR Tower, 173m, 38fl, Com, 2003, Sapporo
**------
109. Shiodome Media Tower, 173m, 34fl, Com, 2003, Tokyo
**------
110. Park Axis Aoyama Chome Tower 1, 172m, 46fl, Com, 2007, Tokyo
**------
111. Royal Park Shiodome Tower, 172m, 38fl, Com, 2003, Tokyo
**------
112. Queen's Tower A, 172m, 36fl, Com, 1997, Yokohama
**------
113. City Towers Toyosu The Twin South Tower, 171m, 48fl, Com, 2009, Tokyo
**------
114. City Towers Toyosu The Twin North Tower, 171m, 48fl, Com, 2009, Tokyo
**------
115. Kyobashi 2-chome West District Redevelopment, 170m, 32fl, U/C, 2016, Tokyo
**------
116. Marunouchi Park Building, 170m, 34fl, Com, 2009, Tokyo
**------
117. Kansai Electric Power Kobe Building, 170m, 18fl, Com, 2000, Kobe
**------
118. Mikage Residence Tower, 170m, 47fl, Com, 2010, Kobe
**------
119. Sasashima Live 24 District Global Gate, 170m, U/C, 2017, Nagoya
**------
120. Mode Gakuen Spiral Towers, 170m, 36fl, Com, 2008, Nagoya
**------
121. Air Tower, 170m, 48fl, Com, 2007, Tokyo
**------
122. City Tower Osaka, 170m, 50fl, Com, 2003, Osaka
**------
123. JT Building, 170m, 35fl, Com, 1995, Tokyo
**------
124. The Parkhouse Harumi Towers Krono Residence, 169m, 49fl, Com, 2013, Tokyo
**------
125. Bay City Harumi Sky Link Tower, 169m, 49fl, Com, 2009, Tokyo
**------
126. Groove Tower, 169m, 49fl, Com, 2007, Tokyo
**------
127. Land Axis Tower, 168m, 35fl, Com, 2002, Saitama
**------
128. Otemachi 1-Chome 3rd District Redevelopment, 168m, 31fl, U/C, 2016, Tokyo
**------
129. Shinjuku Station New South Entrance, 168m, 33fl, U/C, 2016, Tokyo
**------
130. Central Park Tower La Tour Shinjuku, 168m, 46fl, Com, 2010, Tokyo
**------
131. Bloom Tower, 167m, 48fl, Com, 2008, Tokyo
**------
132. Capital Mark Tower, 167m, 47fl, Com, 2007, Tokyo
**------
133. Ebisu Garden Place Tower, 167m, 39fl, Com, 1994, Tokyo
**------
134. ORC Prio Tower, 167m, 50fl, Com, 1993, Osaka
**------
135. Toshiba Building, 167m, 40fl, Com, 1984, Tokyo
**------
*


*
I'll go on next week. 
Last Edit: added 131.-135. 
*​


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

alheaine said:


> do we have to? seriously?


I'll leave the Philippines for you. :lol:
good luck and have fun.



but if we look at wiki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_Philippines

there's about 64 of them in the Philippines. (TO included - UC not included)
but as we all know.. wiki could not be the best source.. lol


----------

